# AMD FX-8150 Übertakten



## Henri98 (10. August 2014)

*AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Hi brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe und zwar möchte ich gerne meinen AMD FX-8150 (8 Kerne) übertakten. Bisher hatte ich nur den Boxed-Kühler und wollte wissen was ich ,denn ca. für 50-70€ als Alternative zum Boxed-Kühler für´s übertakten bekommen würde. Schickt bitte Links oder Namen zu verschiedenen Luftkühler und ich hoffe ihr könnt mich beraten . Fragen zum System beantworte ich gerne . Und Übertakten dachte ich so an ca. 4,5 GHz 
MfG Henri


----------



## nudelhaus (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

auf wie viel ghz du in übertakten kannst wirst du später erfahren^^

meinen 8350 kann ich mit einem be quiet dark rock advanced (hat vor 3 monaten ~60€ gekostet)  auf 4,6ghz übertakten bevor die °C zu hoch wird.


----------



## Henri98 (10. August 2014)

Ah ok ja also ich habe auch so an 60€ gedacht maximal halt 70€ wenns geht und der sollte auch nicht all zu laut sein weil der Boxed-Kühler extrem laut ist ^^ und wenn man damit übertaktet dann schmiert der PC ab  deshalb also möglichst :
Leise
Günstig (60-70€)
Gute Qualität/Marke
Zum Übertakten 
Bevor ichs vergesse ich habe ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 Netzteil (550 Watt)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Zum Beispiel,
Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power (100700543) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ziemlich stark fürs Geld, allerdings auch ziemlich hoch.

Oder,
EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ähnlich gut wie der True Spirit.

Oder, mit mehr Leistung als die anderen beiden, dafür teurer
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Edit,
vergiss den K2, nicht lieferbar, ausser zu übertriebenden Preisen.
Dafür den hier,
http://geizhals.de/thermalright-silver-arrow-ib-e-100700413-a1065350.html


----------



## homer3345 (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Ich möchte jetzt nicht doof sein, aber ich würde die 70€ lieber behalten und in nächster Zeit in einen neuen Prozessor investieren.. Ich habe selber den FX 8350 der läuft ohne Probleme auf 4,5Ghz.. Aaaber der Stromverbrauch bzw. die Stromaufnahme steigt ins unermessliche.. vor allem im Sommer kannst du das vergessen.. Du wirst zwar nochmal ein paar Prozent an Leistung raus holen, aber merken wirst du es im Alltag nicht. Es tut mir echt Leid für AMD, ich hatte lange immer AMD Prozessoren.. Aber alles nach dem X6 war irgendwie nichts mehr :/
Ich kann dir nur raten, behalte deinen Prozessor so lange es noch geht, vlt. geschieht ja das Wunder und AMD bringt einen neuen 8 Kerner mit Steamroller Architektur, der könnte dein Mainboard nochmal wiederbeleben.. Davon ist aber leider nicht auszugehen.. Ansonsten wird oberhalb der Mittelklasse CPUs leider der Blick in Richtung Intel wandern müssen.. Ich musste mich auch schon damit anfreunden.. Der neuste Desktop i7 (ohne Übertaktbarkeit) kostet 260€ und ist wesentlich schneller als jeder FX  Und verbraucht nur die Hälfte von einem übertaktetem FX. Mir war der Stromverbrauch eigentlich immer egal, aber die Energie wird nun mal komplett in Wärme umgewandelt. Und Dauerhaft so eine 150 Watt Heizung neben sich zu haben kann schon nerven..

Also mein Tipp: für die Alltagsperformance brauchst du nicht übertakten, das merkst du nicht, in Spielen wohl auch kaum, nur in Benchmarks ein wenig. Aber das ist das Geld leider nicht Wert.. Wenn du aber sagst du macht es, weil dir das Übertakten Spaß macht, dann kann ich nichts dagegen sagen  Das ist etwas komplett anderes 

PS: 4,5Ghz ? Das schafft leider nicht jeder 8150 so leicht..  Ich würde mir wenn dann eher erstmal 4Ghz vornehemen und dann in den kleinsten Schritten nach oben.


----------



## Ryoniichan (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*



homer3345 schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt nicht doof sein, aber ich würde die 70€ lieber behalten und in nächster Zeit in einen neuen Prozessor investieren.. Ich habe selber den FX 8350 der läuft ohne Probleme auf 4,5Ghz.. Aaaber der Stromverbrauch bzw. die Stromaufnahme steigt ins unermessliche.. vor allem im Sommer kannst du das vergessen.. Du wirst zwar nochmal ein paar Prozent an Leistung raus holen, aber merken wirst du es im Alltag nicht. Es tut mir echt Leid für AMD, ich hatte lange immer AMD Prozessoren.. Aber alles nach dem X6 war irgendwie nichts mehr :/
> Ich kann dir nur raten, behalte deinen Prozessor so lange es noch geht, vlt. geschieht ja das Wunder und AMD bringt einen neuen 8 Kerner mit Steamroller Architektur, der könnte dein Mainboard nochmal wiederbeleben.. Davon ist aber leider nicht auszugehen.. Ansonsten wird oberhalb der Mittelklasse CPUs leider der Blick in Richtung Intel wandern müssen.. Ich musste mich auch schon damit anfreunden.. Der neuste Desktop i7 (ohne Übertaktbarkeit) kostet 260€ und ist wesentlich schneller als jeder FX  Und verbraucht nur die Hälfte von einem übertaktetem FX. Mir war der Stromverbrauch eigentlich immer egal, aber die Energie wird nun mal komplett in Wärme umgewandelt. Und Dauerhaft so eine 150 Watt Heizung neben sich zu haben kann schon nerven..
> 
> Also mein Tipp: für die Alltagsperformance brauchst du nicht übertakten, das merkst du nicht, in Spielen wohl auch kaum, nur in Benchmarks ein wenig. Aber das ist das Geld leider nicht Wert.. Wenn du aber sagst du macht es, weil dir das Übertakten Spaß macht, dann kann ich nichts dagegen sagen  Das ist etwas komplett anderes
> ...


 
Im Grunde hast du wahrscheinlich mit dem meisten Recht...allerdings kostet ein NICHT-übertaktbarer Prozessor nicht unbedingt 260€ sondern als Xeon knappe 200€. (Xeon= I7 ohne interne Grafik)

Somit 60€ gespart.


----------



## nudelhaus (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

kann humor nur recht geben, lieber auf standarttakt bzw. gering übertakten (4ghz) und sich keine großartigen gedanken um mehr mhz machen.

meinen habe ich vor 3 wochen auf 4ghz runter getaktet ( sommer.. heißer..mehr errors etc. :p ) und muss sagen das gar keine verluste in spielen/arbeiten merkt.


----------



## DerXanny (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Ganz wichtig, welches Mainboard hast du? Welches Bios ist drauf? Wieviele Phasen hat das Board, Aktivkühlung möglich der Phasen.

Bis auf 4,5 GHz, da kannst du mit locker 220 Watt Strombedarf und Abwärme rechnen, bei Volllast versteht sich. Siehe AMD FX-9370 - Test - CHIP 
Im Winter ist es zu kühlen mit Luft, im Sommer eher eine Wasserkühlung und dann aber die großen mit 240 Radiator oder min. 140er für min. 100 Euro.

Beispiel einer sehr starken Lüftkühlung: Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Genesis "Triple AL Vortex Red Edition", kostet aber 110.

Und ob die CPU den hohen Takt bei moderaten Vcore mitmacht, weiß man noch nicht.

Sonst ist be quiet dark rock advanced gut, würde aber eher Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power nehmen, da 8 mm Heatpipes und dann max. 4,2 GHz anpeilen.
Weil die Leistung danach ist nur noch marginal schneller.


----------



## Henri98 (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Ich habe dieses Mainbord hier : Asus M5A97 R2.0 Mainboard Sockel AM3+: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör das ist das Asus M5A97 R2.0 Mainboard Sockel AM3+ 
Die Bios Version ist im Anhang


----------



## homer3345 (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Ich will jetzt nicht schon wieder der Spielverderber sein, aber das Mainboard wird eine dauerhafte hohe Übertaktung wohl nicht so lange mitmachen. :/  Ich würde sowieso wenn dann versuchen ihn ohne Spannungserhöhung zu Übertakten. So wird er nicht so extrem warm. Je nachdem wie viel Glück du hast wird der vlt. auf ungefähr 4Ghz gut laufen. Mein alter x6 lief ohne Spannungserhöhung ohne Probleme 2 Jahre auf 3,9Ghz (von 3,2Ghz). Das kann so sein muss es aber nicht. Und denk dran die auch ohne Vcore Erhöhung steigt die Temperatur deutlich an!


----------



## VikingGe (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Mein X6 läuft auf nem M5A97 (erste Revision) auch mit saftiger Spannungserhöhung Achtung, Wortspiel!, auch wenn mehr Phasen natürlich besser wären und das Dingen bei knapp 3.8 GHz und 1.475V schon ziemlich am Ende ist 

Also ein bisschen was dürfte auf dem Board mit dem FX-8150 schon gehen, ausprobieren kann man es ja mal. Der Punkt ist nur, dass das Dingen auch dann in Spielen kaum mit Vishera mithalten können wird, wahrscheinlich nichtmal mit nem übertakteten X4/X6.

Was den Kühlerkauf angeht... also das ist eine Investition, die tätigt man ein Mal und danach im besten Fall nie wieder, den kann man normalerweise auch über ein paar Systeme mitschleppen, v.a. wenn sich an der Befestigung nichts ändert. Bei AMD ist von AM2 bis FM2+ praktisch alles zueinander kompatibel, Intel hat da afaik bei den Mainstream-Sockeln zumindest seit 1156 auch nichts geändert.

Würde ich auch ganz unabhängig vom OC einfach mal machen, schont Gehör und Nerven. Vorschläge gabs ja vom Singlecoreplayer zur Genüge.


----------



## Henri98 (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Was haltet ihr denn hier von dem Lüfter ? http://www.amazon.de/ARCTIC-Freezer...mputers_8?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NJ07DVW47HG95A3JADY
oder eher den  http://www.amazon.de/Arctic-Freezer...puters_90?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NJ07DVW47HG95A3JADY oder den http://www.amazon.de/AM2-AM3-939-94...puters_64?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NJ07DVW47HG95A3JADY ?


----------



## DerXanny (10. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Eher nein, packe 10 Euro drauf und nimm den Thermalright, der ist besser und außerdem kannste noch einen 140 mm Lüfter dran klemmen.

Dein Board hat 4+2 Phasen, wird knapp. 
Bis zu 140 Watt verträgt wohl der Sockel offiziell.


----------



## Henri98 (10. August 2014)

Also schick mal den Link zu dem Lüfter den du meinst und habe 4 Slots Arbeitsspeicher voll passt das dann überhaupt? :/ Bitte um schnelle Rückmeldungen


----------



## DerXanny (12. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

TY 147 | Lüfter | Thermalright 

hier nochmal der Kühler True Spirit 140 Power | Kühler | Thermalright, am Anfang müsste der mitgelieferte gehen.
Das mit dem RAM-Bänken sollte nicht stören.


----------



## Henri98 (14. August 2014)

*AW: AMD FX-8150 Übertakten*

Ah ok danke den kaufe ich mir den ,dann danke


----------

